# kann mir jemand die distfiles brennen ?

## gentoo_neuling

hallo,

kann mir jemand mit die letzten distfiles zuschicken ?

ich denke diesehier sollten für eine neue, aktuelle version sein oder ?

http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo

mit isdn ist das wie mit geisen ackern!

ich werd natürlich den rohling und porto und sowas bezahlen.

----------

## ruth

hi,

sorry, aber "DEN rohling" ???

zähl mal die dateigrössen zusammen...  :Wink: 

da kommst du mit EINEM rohling nicht allzu weit...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## gentoo_neuling

huuups sorry,  9.6GB is ein wenig arg viel....

mir reicht natürlich xfree, kde 3.2, gnome und halt was ich zur normalen installation brauche.

das sollte deutlich unter 10gig sein

----------

## Lenz

Das blöde ist nur, dass  man ja nicht weis, welche Abhängigkeiten man alle braucht. Und bis ich dir die Distfiles geschickt hätte, wären im Portagetree schon lange wieder neue Pakete  :Sad: .

Generell würde ich's schon machen, das wär dann aber eher ein Päckchen als ein Brief  :Wink: .

----------

## silverter

An Deiner Stelle würde Ich einen Kumpel aufsuchen (Du hast Freunde oder?) der eine schnellere Internet Leitung hat und von dort aus die Sachen installieren. So kannst Du Deine Installation in zwei/drei Nächte erledigen und bist sicher, daß Du nichts vergessen hast. Anschliessend kannst Du wenn Du genügend Platz auf Deinem Rechner hast die distfiles dort lassen, !nicht löschen! so wirst Du bei "-r?"-updates keine vollständigen Pakete runterladen müssen. 

Just my 2¢

HTH

----------

## boris64

willst du alle distfiles haben oder die gentoo-cds?

gentoo-cds kann man nämlich auch bestellen

http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?products_id=28

----------

## Lenz

Er möchte alle Distfiles. Das sind bei ~10 GB rund 14 CDs.  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

soller halt 3dvd rohlinge nehmen...

----------

## boris64

 *toskala wrote:*   

> soller halt 3dvd rohlinge nehmen...

 

hehe, wer macht sich denn ernsthaft die mühe, 

3 dvd's kostenlos zu brennen (nachdem man die ~10gigs selbst gezogen hat), 

um sie danach jemand völlig unbekanntem mit dem namen "gentoo_neuling" zu schicken?

(...)

"doch nun zu etwas völlig anderem..."

----------

## gentoo_neuling

nochmal für die die nur die hälfte lesen :

wie schon im 3ten post berichtigt, will ich NICHT alle distfiles !

das mit den abhängigkeiten ist natürlich ein problem

ich werde dann einfach warten müssen bis die isos mit kde 3.2 rauskommen und die hier zum kauf angeboten werden. wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, ist das jetztige 2cd set mit altem kde.

```

hehe, wer macht sich denn ernsthaft die mühe,

3 dvd's kostenlos zu brennen (nachdem man die ~10gigs selbst gezogen hat),

um sie danach jemand völlig unbekanntem mit dem namen "gentoo_neuling" zu schicken? 

```

schuldigung ... ich wusste nicht das ich einen speziellen namen brauche .......  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *gentoo_neuling wrote:*   

> schuldigung ... ich wusste nicht das ich einen speziellen namen brauche ....... 

 

Ne brauchste auch nicht, dein Nick ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Nur irgendwann wirste kein Gentoo-Neuling mehr sein, und dann hast du ein Problem  :Wink: .

Auf jedenfall: Ich hätte damit eigentlich gar kein Problem dir die Distfiles zu schicken, aber KDE sind etwa 20 Pakete. Wenn man KDE das erste Mal installiert, sind es aber über 60, wegen der Abhängigkeiten. Dass ich die nicht alle kenne ist wohl klar. Einfacher wäre wirklich die Installation bei einem Freund.

Anbieten würde sich da z.B.

```
emerge --fetchonly kde
```

Dann läd er dir erstmal nur die Dateien runter, samt Abhängigkeiten. Dann kannste nachhause gehen und dort kompilieren.

Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir gerade ein. Du könnest zuhause auch mal kurz online gehen und dann per

```
emerge -p xfree kde gnome openoffice-bin                 (und welch Pakete du noch alle brauchst
```

schauen, welche Packete er alle installieren will, und die ganzen Dateien hier posten. Die könnte ich dir dann natürlich schon schicken. Das heißt aber dann, dass du in der Zeit bis du die CDs hast und die Installation gemacht hast, kein

```
emerge rsync
```

mehr ausführst. Sonst will er ja wieder ganz andere Versionen installieren.

Für ISDN bietet sich, bei späteren kleineren Installationen übrigens immer die Funktion --fetchonly an, da er dann erstmal alles runterläd, und man dann beim Kompilieren die Verbindung trennen kann.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## tacki

warum nicht einfach emerge -ep kde ?  :Smile:  sollten ausnahmslos alle abhängigkeiten sein, oder?

----------

## Lenz

Ah stimmt, so ists noch einfacher. Na gentoo_neuling dann pm'e mir deine Adresse und alle Pakete die du brauchst (xfree kde gnome openoffice etc.). Dann lade ich sie dir runter und schicke sie dir. Du darfst portage dann aber bis du das installiert hast nicht mehr updaten. Am besten sollten wir irgendwas ausmachen wann wir portage updaten, damit wir dann den gleichen stand haben. Oder ich schicke dir meinen Portagetree mit, das ist noch einfacher.

-- Lenz

Update: Okay, das Paket ist bereit. Wenn du noch Extrawünsche an Paketen hast, musst du's mir sagen. Die Großen Sachen sind alle dabei.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Wow, das nenne ich aber hilfsbereit.

Also ich hab auch ISDN, für 'ne Gentoo-Neuinstallation rechne ich halt 'ne Woche, die Downloadzeit ist aber glaube ich gar nicht das Längste daran.

----------

## boris64

zuviel freie zeit?

auch wenn ich so eine hilfsbereitschaft durchaus schätze,

da würde ich doch zu einer anderen distribution raten.

wie soll er sein gentoo denn up2date halten?

oder schickt ihm lenz dann alle 2 wochen die neuen

distfiles inklusive portage-tree?

----------

## Lenz

Naja wenn man einmal die großen Pakete hat, sind die kleinen mit ISDN ja nicht mehr sooo ein großes Problem. Dann kann man halt nicht jede kleine 3.2.x Version von KDE installieren, sondern macht das Update erst wenn's sich wieder lohnt (z.B. bei 3.3.0). Kleine Pakete lassen sich ja auch mit ISDN schnell runterladen.

Gruß,

Lenz.

P.S.: gentoo_neuling, ich hab deine Message bekommen, der "Brief" (es werden nun doch nur 2 CDs statt 14  :Wink:  ) geht nachher gleich zur Post.

----------

## toskala

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> zuviel freie zeit?
> 
> wie soll er sein gentoo denn up2date halten?
> 
> oder schickt ihm lenz dann alle 2 wochen die neuen
> ...

 

mit dem mosern kennst du dich aber auch ganz gut aus, ne?  :Shocked: 

----------

## boris64

ja, ich hab ne kleine schwester, da lernt man sowas (leider)

...

----------

## Lenz

Also dann lass mal rechnen  :Wink: .

Erstmal die Nebenrechnung  :Wink: .

```
100er Spindel 700 MB CD-Rohlinge Marke Imation = 28,95 EUR

28,95 / 100 * 2 = ~0,58 EUR (auf 2. Stelle nach dem Komma gerundet ;-) )

```

Jetzt die Hauptrechnung:

```

   2 CD-Rohlinge                                 0,58 EUR

   Porto C5 Brief bei Deutsche Post AG           1,44 EUR

   Strom                                         keine Ahnung

   Zeit                                          unbezahlbar

+ ---------------------------------------------------------------

                                                 2,02 EUR

 
```

Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht kaufen.

Also lass stecken, das spendier' ich dir  :Wink: .

----------

## tacki

```
mv /home/lenz /home/st.lenz 
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentoo_neuling

danke an alle und natürlich besonders an Lenz!

@borisdigital:

es macht für mich nur sehr wenig sinn, dauernd sein system up2date halten zu wollen.

is schliesslich kein XP.

ICH brauche die kiste zum arbeiten, neueste progs sind mir eigentlich *egal.

ich fand es nur nicht sonderlich sinnvoll bei einer neuinstallation mit alten progs zu arbeiten.

das einzige was ich hier hinundwieder updaten muss ist mysql,php und apache.

und das grieg sogar ich noch hin!

@lenz:

ich bräuchte noch ne bankverbindung oder sowas, umsonst sind nur sachen die (meistens) unangenehm sind!

----------

## toskala

 *gentoo_neuling wrote:*   

> ich bräuchte noch ne bankverbindung oder sowas, umsonst sind nur sachen die (meistens) unangenehm sind!

 

ach! details  :Smile:  lenz lässt sich bestimmt den einen oder anderen rootkit add-on auch gerne bezahlen  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *gentoo_neuling wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @lenz:
> 
> ich bräuchte noch ne bankverbindung oder sowas, umsonst sind nur sachen die (meistens) unangenehm sind!

 

Na wenn das deine Philosophie ist, dann müsste Linux ja auch unangenehm sein, oder hast du die Gentoo CDs gekauft? Ich denke aufgrund des Themas dieses Threads ja eher nicht  :Wink: .

Naja wenn es dir wirklich unangenehm ist, denke ich nochmal drüber nach. Aber ich halte eigentlich den Aufwand für 2 EUR zu groß, extra eine Überweisung zu machen...

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ach! details  lenz lässt sich bestimmt den einen oder anderen rootkit add-on auch gerne bezahlen 

 

L O L

P.S.: Ich brenne dir jetzt die CDs. Ich denke ich hab eine gute Auswahl auf CD gebrannt, da ist eigentlich alles vom heutigen Tag dabei, was man so braucht. Also auch alle möglichen Player und weitere Anwendungen, musst du dann einfach mal durchstöbern.

----------

## gentoo_neuling

```
dann müsste Linux ja auch unangenehm sein
```

hehehehe da is was dran - unangenehm waren eher die, die richtig teuer warn.

----------

## Lenz

So die beiden randvollen CDs (1x 700 MB, 1x 706 MB  :Wink:  ) sind auf dem Weg. Laut der Angestellten der Post müsste es schon morgen bei dir eintreffen.

Auf der 2. CD waren noch 40 MB frei, ich habe mir erlaubt, meine Wallpaper-Favoriten von kde-look.org noch mit draufzubrennen, damit auch jedes Bit der CD ausgenutzt wird  :Wink: .

-- Lenz

----------

## gentoo_neuling

fein fein !

harren wir der dinge die da (morgen ?) kommen ....

----------

## boris64

ähm, nur so 'ne frage am rande.

machst du sowas öfters?

----------

## Lenz

Meinst du mich?

----------

## boris64

genau dich  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich CDs verschicke, aber das erste Mal, dass auf ihnen distfiles sind  :Wink: . Also "öfters" ist das daher nicht, sondern in dem Fall das erste Mal.

Aber Gentoo User müssen eben zusammenhalten. Wenn ich demnächst erstmal ne Zeit lang keine Flat mehr hab, dann werd ich mich auch freuen über jedes Distfile das ich bekommen kann, oder wenn ich zu einem Freund zum updaten gehen darf...

----------

## boris64

nun dann.

respekt vor soviel mühe.

----------

## Lenz

Soviel Mühe war das auch wiederum nicht, die meisten Distfiles hatte ich ohnehin schon. Ich musste nur noch ein paar extra runterladen, die ich jetzt per distclean wieder runtergehauen hab.

CD brennen macht mir seitdem ATAPI funzt mit 52x auch Spaß, da war das schnell runtergebrannt. Und der Rest.... ich musste eh zur Post  :Wink: .

----------

## toskala

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Laut der Angestellten der Post müsste es schon morgen bei dir eintreffen.

 

sowas behauptet die post doch immer  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Laut der Angestellten der Post müsste es schon morgen bei dir eintreffen. 
> 
> sowas behauptet die post doch immer 

 

mit dem mosern kennst du dich aber auch ganz gut aus, ne?   :Shocked: 

bitte nichts nach mir werfen  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

ich bin ja auch ein sysadmin  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *toskala wrote:*   

> sowas behauptet die post doch immer 

 

Ach, das klappt meistens schon so schnell. Aber das werden wir in diesem Thread ja sicherlich morgen vom gentoo_neuling erfahren. Hoffe mal er ist zufrieden.

----------

## gentoo_neuling

jo die post hatte mal ausnahmsweise recht !

2 CDs wären angekommen und sind auch nicht zerbrochen worden ...

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: vielen dank !

----------

## Lenz

Und? Konntest du was damit anfangen? Hat's geklappt? Bist du schon am Kompilieren? Erfahrungsbericht?  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoo_neuling

jau !

das grundsystem läuft einwandfrei (der portagetree hat allerdings gefehlt) ging auch soweit recht hurtig. abba kde kommt ja auch erst noch .....

hab aber ein kleines kernel prob, hab einen neuen thread aufgemacht.

----------

